# [CTF]Wildsaumarathon, 26. August 2006, Ludweiler / Warndthalle



## Wiseman (21. August 2006)

Ich mache hier mal den passenden Fred dafür auf, falls wir für den Wildsaumarathon eine grössere Gruppe organisieren wollen.  

Start ist zwischen 8 und 10 Uhr für alle Strecken (16,33,56,91,116) an der Warndthalle in Ludweiler.

Weitere Infos findet ihr hier -> RSV Warndt-Biker.

Wie schon gesagt, ich plane die 56km-Strecke und reise mit einem Freund ab Zweibrücken mit dem Auto an. Wenn wir die Bikes stapeln, kann ich noch jemand drittes mitnehmen. Startzeit plane ich gegen 10:00 Uhr ein, aber ich denke ich bin schon gegen 9:30 an der Warndthalle. Muss mich noch mit meinem Freund kurzschliessen wie der aus den Federn kommt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## de_hippi (21. August 2006)

mal sehen, wie ich meine kollegen animieren kann, werde evtl dort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (21. August 2006)

ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch starten!  

mal gucken, auf die ganz große strecke gehe ich denk ich nicht, dafür werd ich möglicherweise mitm Radl anreisen, mal sehen was sich ergibt! 

mit der Startzeit... mal gucken! ich tendiere eher richtung 9...


----------



## hausmuell (21. August 2006)

Hi hippi 
bist ein guter Animateur.Hausmuell ist dabei,aber diesmal mit ordentlichen Schlappen. Wieviel km hast du vor?


----------



## Oberaggi (21. August 2006)

Ich kann leider nicht, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß auf der schönen Strecke


----------



## 007ike (21. August 2006)

ich wollte auch hin. Aus Zeitgründen wollte ich eventül auch schon um 9 Uhr starten. Aber nur wenn ich dann nicht alleine fahren muss! Wollte auch 56 oder 91 km fahren. Schon etwas härter, um mich für St.Ingbert anzuheizen!!


----------



## zeitweiser (21. August 2006)

Ich werde zwischen 8:00 und 8.30 starten und die 116 anpeilen.


----------



## chris84 (21. August 2006)

@007ike: ok, 9 Uhr! den zeitweisen sammeln wir dann irgendwo auf der Strecke ein   

ich werd aber nicht vollgas fahren, im gegensatz zu letztes Jahr! da bin ich ja die große gefahren und hab mich ordentlich platt gemacht, das war für St. Ingbert gar nicht gut! Bei Wildsau fühlte ich mich top, in St.Ingbert irgendwie nicht mehr... deshalb max. 3/4! sollte ich nicht mit dem Rad anreisen wären die 91km ne Option!


----------



## PirateSB (21. August 2006)

@007 & chris: würde mich euch dann erst mal anschliessen, wenns recht ist alex bringe ich auch noch mit. tempomäßig werden werden wir's etwas etwas "gediegener" angehen wg. igb. wir können uns ja einfach mal gegen 9 uhr dort treffen und zusammen los fahren. wenn's mir zu schnell wird, lass ich mich einfach zurück fallen.
@alle, die über sb bzw. von sb aus mit dem rad hin fahren: wir fahren hier so um 8 uhr in sb los - jeder, der sich dranhängen möchte, ist willkommen


----------



## leutnant gustl (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

die Bike-Aid Kollegas treffen sich auch um 9 Uhr für die 58 Km. Können ja eine große Gruppe machen.
Würde auch mit dem Radl anreisen. Wo trefft ihr euch denn??


----------



## de_hippi (22. August 2006)

hausmuell schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hippi
> bist ein guter Animateur.Hausmuell ist dabei,aber diesmal mit ordentlichen Schlappen. Wieviel km hast du vor?



 

denke mal entweder ctf oder halbmarathon
bei was wärst du eher dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstorm (22. August 2006)

OK, bin dann auch um 9 an der Halle, werd euch schon irgendwie erkennen, ctf wär mir im moment auch lieber (Schaumberg sitzt mir noch in den knochen, aber das kann sich täglich ändern), fahre aber auch den halben mit!


----------



## leeqwar (22. August 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen, inwieweit oder ob überhaupt die 33 und 56 km strecke gleich verlaufen ?


----------



## Einheimischer (22. August 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen, inwieweit oder ob überhaupt die 33 und 56 km strecke gleich verlaufen ?



Soweit ich mich erinnere verlaufen die gar nicht, oder nur minimal gleich, weil die 33er an die 58er angehängt wird für die 91er. Ich kann mich aber auch irren, du kennst ja meinen Orientierungssinn  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (22. August 2006)

hast abba Recht! So isses!


----------



## PirateSB (22. August 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Bike-Aid Kollegas treffen sich auch um 9 Uhr für die 58 Km. Können ja eine große Gruppe machen.
> Würde auch mit dem Radl anreisen. Wo trefft ihr euch denn??



8:00 uhr - nauwieserstrasse (mitten im nauwieser viertel), direkt vor der kneipe "kurzes eck"


----------



## scotty23 (22. August 2006)

Moin,

werde wohl so gegen 8:00 - 8:30 Uhr starten. Wäre schön ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu sehen  Wohl auch die 91er aber ehr etwas langsamer um mich für St. Ingbert nicht zu kaputt zu machen :-(

ciao

scotty23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leutnant gustl (23. August 2006)

PirateSB schrieb:
			
		

> 8:00 uhr - nauwieserstrasse (mitten im nauwieser viertel), direkt vor der kneipe "kurzes eck"




Hallo,

wollt ihr dann so um 9:00 Uhr dort sein, um zu starten, denn das wäre so meine Zeit, die ich da sein müsste.

Grüße


----------



## PirateSB (23. August 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollt ihr dann so um 9:00 Uhr dort sein, um zu starten, denn das wäre so meine Zeit, die ich da sein müsste.
> 
> Grüße




yep - genau! wir wollten auch gg. 9:00 dort sein


----------



## Wiseman (23. August 2006)

Mein Freund hat abgesagt, also bin ich jetzt etwas flexibler, was Streckenwahl und Anfahrt betrifft.

9 Uhr vor Ort ist ok.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (23. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Freund hat abgesagt, also bin ich jetzt etwas flexibler, was Streckenwahl und Anfahrt betrifft.
> 
> 9 Uhr vor Ort ist ok.
> 
> ...



Könntest du mich evtl. mitnehmen? Würde mich selbstverständlich an den Spritkosten beteiligen.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (23. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du mich evtl. mitnehmen? Würde mich selbstverständlich an den Spritkosten beteiligen.
> 
> Grüße.


Natürlich nehme ich Dich mit. Sagen wir halb neun bei Dir.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (23. August 2006)

Alles klar, vielen Dank! Uhrzeit passt  

Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (23. August 2006)

PirateSB schrieb:
			
		

> yep - genau! wir wollten auch gg. 9:00 dort sein



Falls die Welt am Samstag nicht untergeht vor lauter angekündigtem Regen, komme ich um 8 Uhr an diese ominöse Kneipe.


----------



## PirateSB (25. August 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Welt am Samstag nicht untergeht vor lauter angekündigtem Regen, komme ich um 8 Uhr an diese ominöse Kneipe.



falls es morgen früh immer noch regnet, fahren wir nicht - is ja ekelhaft


----------



## chris84 (25. August 2006)

also wenns so regnet wie heut morgen bleib ich auch daheim im warmen und trockenen!  

aber ich bin optimistisch, morgen wirds besser!


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

Lt. wetteronline.de ist es morgen früh-mittag trocken 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (25. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Lt. wetteronline.de ist es morgen früh-mittag trocken
> 
> Grüße.



und wahrscheinlich um 8 uhr noch richtig schön saukalt. momentan sagt der leeqwar-ted:

30 % dafür
70 % dagegen


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> und wahrscheinlich um 8 uhr noch richtig schön saukalt. momentan sagt der leeqwar-ted:
> 
> 30 % dafür
> 70 % dagegen



11°C  

Allerdings wärs beim 12h Rennen auch nicht wärmer gewesen und komm jetzt nicht wieder mit dem Flatterbandspruch.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (25. August 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> leeqwar-ted:
> 
> 30 % dafür
> 70 % dagegen


Wo muss ich anrufen?  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## crazyeddie (25. August 2006)

man erläutere bitte mal, was der "flatterband-spruch" ist


----------



## 007ike (25. August 2006)

lieber nicht..............


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

leeqwar ist der Meinung, früh aufzustehen lohnt nur, wenn zu Beginn der Tour geschossen wird und die Strecke mit Flatterband markiert ist  
Prinzipiell stimm ich ja auch zu, allerdings lohnt es sich für die Wildsau CTF imho schon.

Grüße.


----------



## stefansls (25. August 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
wir, das sind Stefan, den kennt ihr, und ich - kein Junge, sondern ein Mädchen... kommen auch. Wir werden auch so gegen 9 Uhr für die 91 km starten. Würde gerne irgendwo mitfahren.
Bis morgen dann....
Verena


----------



## zeitweiser (25. August 2006)

Wildsau lohnt sich auf jeden Fall
Früh aufstehen lohnt sich auch und aussehen werden wir morgen wieder wie die wilde S........
Auffi geht´s Mädels und Buam.
Kachelmann hat von 8-14 Uhr kein Regen angesagt
Ich werde um 8 am Start sein.


----------



## chris84 (26. August 2006)

so, bei mir siehts wie folgt aus: 

ich werd so gegen 8 hier losradeln. D.h. ich bin gegen 9 dort Startklar. Und ich geh max. auf die 56er Runde, dann hab ich bis ich daheim bin die 100 voll. Tempo: gemäßigt!!!

ich hoffe einige von euch am Start zu sehen! und jetzt weiß ich auch warum man vom stefan so lang nix mehr gehört hat   

Gruß und bis moin früh!

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. August 2006)

so Wetter sieht zumindest nicht schlecht aus, also packe ich jetzt meinen Koffer und bin um 9 Uhr vor Ort startklar!
B.g.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2006)

Verdammt, hatte auf Regen gehofft, damit ich wieder ins Bett kann um meinen Traum mit den Bomber Girls weiter zu träumen  

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (26. August 2006)

ich würde es wetter aktuell sogar als richtig geil bezeichnen!  

also... auf gehts!


----------



## chris84 (26. August 2006)

at home again  

boa, das war ja mal wieder echt richtig klasse!  

war schön mit euch mal wieder durch die Wälder zu pflügen! 
und es Wetter war bis ca. 2 Uhr ja auch wirklich spitzenmäßig! aufm Heimweg bin ich dann noch ordentlich geduscht worden, aber so richtig ordentlich   (ich kam mir zeitweise vor wie ein Uboot *gg*)

Die Strecke war wie immer super, und trotz den Bodenbedingungen richtig gut zu fahren!  
Verpflegung war wie immer super, vor allem gabs mal wieder Apfelsinen  
und der Bikewaschplatz im Ziel war wirklich mehr als Vorbildlich! so muss das sein!  

und das mit dem Tempo hat ja auch hingehauen! (zumindest mal bis kurz vor schluss  )
gut das Wiseman dabei war    (der übrigends wieder richtig gut fährt würd ich sagen! Respekt!)

und nu bleibt nur noch zu hoffen dass wir kommenden sonntag etwas länger so tolles Wetter haben!  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PirateSB (26. August 2006)

yep - da gebe ich dir recht, das war heute wirklich eine schöne tour und wettermäßig hatt's ja dann doch noch richtig gut gepasst 
schade, dass es dann später doch noch recht düster wurde, sonst hätte man ja noch was dranhängen können. 
@eh & 007: habt ihrs jetzt überhaupt noch trocken zu ende bringen können???


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2006)

Nö, es wurde dann doch arg nass. Aber die Duschen waren warm und diese mit Socken anstatt Badelatschen zu benutzen, war auch eine Erfahrung  
Aber auch mir hatt es heute richtig gut gefallen  


Grüße.

P.s.: dass:







war wirklich unnötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (26. August 2006)

...das musste ja kommen - wo hast du bloß die bilder her 
das bekommen wir jetzt bestimmt noch öfters auf's brot geschmiert 
ich wünschte, man könnte jetzt die zeit zurückdrehen und die matschlachen weg-zaubern 
...aber um die kids tut's mir leid - kein scheiss 

p.s.: zu wenig smileys hier.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2006)

Komm jetzt, ich war ja auch mindestens soviel daran beteiligt wie du. Ich hab da schon ganz andere Sachen gemacht, z.B. eine komplette Gruppe saubere Biker total eingesaut, usw. Ich glaub die Kids haben das wesentlich lockerer gesehen als Papi  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (26. August 2006)

Wildsau war mal wieder genial.  
Die Gruppe war klasse, das Wetter war klasse und wer die Sonne im Herzen hat, dem macht so ein bisschen Regen und Dreck auch nichts aus  

Das Tempo war für mich schon grenzwertig, aber dafür lasse ich nächste Woche in IGB den Rucksack und die Kleider weg, bin dann 10 Kilo leichter und fliege euch allen davon  
Nee Spaß beiseite, ich brauche mindestens noch bis nächste Saison, vorausgesetzt ich kann so weiterfahren, dann klappt das auch wieder mit der Gruppe.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Wiseman (27. August 2006)

Es gibt eine Wespenart, die in der Mundart als Neunangel bezeichnet wird.
Neun Stiche sollen angeblich den Tod beim Menschen herbeiführen 
Ist aber eher eine Mär als eine Tatsache.



Grüße,
Wiseman.


----------



## 007ike (27. August 2006)

muss eine Mär sein, denn in der Dusche hab ich 2 getroffen die beide auch von den Wespen attakiert wurden. Sah nicht schön aus. Zum Glück sind wir da ohne Stiche durch gekommen!
Nach der Tour hab ich jetzt richtig Schiss vor Sonntag!


----------

